# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  بحث في وكيل التفليسة

## ĦėЯǿ

*حبيت أنقل سؤال الأخ أنيس وأجابتى عل سؤالة للأفادة* 



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> أنا أنيس من الجزائر طالب جامعي السنة الثالثة نظام ل م د الجديد , أبحث عن مراجع و معلومات عن وكيل التفلية (الوكيل المتصرف القضائي)وهو موضوع جديد , أرجوا يا اخي الكريم أن لا تبخل علينا بالمعلومات اللازمة والضرورية . وشكرا .


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الكريم ,*

*الله المستعان ,*

*بالرغم من أنى فى دبلوم العلوم الجنائية والجزئية الحضرتك بتسألنى فيها بعيد عن التخصص الا انى هسرد لك ما تم دراسته فى اليسانس عن أمين التفليسة عل حد ما أذكره ونحن بصدد دراسة الأفلاس طبقا لأحكام قانون التجارة الجديد رقم 17 لسنة 1999*
*وسيكون الحديث عل ثلاث نقاط وهى :-*

*1 - تعيين أمين التفليسة وعزلة .*
*2 - سلطاته وطبيعة عملة وأجرة .*
*3 - مسئوليتة .*

*بالنسبة لأمين التفليسة Syndic :-*
*هو الشخص الذى يعهد اليه بادارة التفليسة تحت أشراف ورقابة قاضى التفليسة .*
*ف بمجرد صدور الحكم ب شهر الأفلاس يتم رفع يد المدين عن ادارة أموالة ويعهد الى أمين التفليسة وهو ما يطلق علية المشرع ب وكيل الدائنين بادارة هذة الأموال والمحافظة عليها حتى يصل الدائنون الى الحل الذى يرتضونه جميعا بالنسبة للتفليسة وذلك اما بالصلح أو بالاتحاد فاذا لم يستطيع المفلس الحصول عل الصلح مع جماعة الدائنين فاءن هذة الجماعة تصير فى حالة اتخاد ويقتضى ذلك من أمين التفليسة أن يقوم ببيع أموال المفلس وتوزيع الثمن عل الدائنين كل بحسب نصيبة فى قيمة الدين ويقتضى منا الكلام عن أمين التفليسة أن* *نتعرض لمسائل عدة منها :*

*1 - تعيين أمين التفليسة وعزلة .*
*2 - سلطاته وطبيعة عملة وأجرة .*
*3 - مسئوليتة .*

[mark=#CCCCCC]
*أولا : تعيين أمين التفليسة وعزلة :*
[/mark]*يمر تعيين أمين التفليسة بثلاث مراحل عل الوحه التالى :*
*المرحلة الأولى : هى عندما تصدر المحكمة الحكم بشهر الأفلاس فانها تعين فى حكمها بالأفلاس أمين التفليسة مؤقتا للتفليسة وفى هذا تنص المادة 571/1 تجارى عل أنه " تعين المحكمة فى حكم الافلاس وكيلا لادارة التفليسة (أمين التفليسة) ثم تستطرد المادة 571/2 تجارى قولها " ويجوز فى كل وقت لقاضى التفليسة من تلقاء نفسة أو بناء عل طلب من المفلس أو المراقب الأمر باضافة أمين أو أكثر بشرط ألا يزيد عددهم عل ثلاثة". ويصدر بتنظيم مهنة أمناء التفليسة قرار من الوزير المختص .(م571/3 تجارى جديد) وهذا التعيين تقتضية الظروف حيث ترفع يد المفلس عن ادارة أموالة فلابد من أن يحل محله غيره فى هذه الأدارة . وفضلا عن ضرورة قيام هذا السنديك بالأجراءات التحفظية الأولى اللازمة للتفليسة وتعيين السنديك بهذة الطريقة بغير استشارة جماعة الدائنين أمر أملته الظروف السابقة لذلك فان هذا التعيين يكون مؤقتا لحين استشارة هذة الجماعة لأنة يمثلها قانونا فى قيامة بالتصرفات باسمها ولحسابها وعل هذا فانة يسمى بالسنديك المؤقت لأن بقائه فى وظيفته مرهون بموافقة جماعة الدائنين عل ذلك - غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تعين أمينا للتفليسة أو أكثر (م574 تجارى جديد) ولكن بشرط الا يزيد عددهم عن ثلاثة (م 572 تجارى جديد) ويجوز اختيار أمين التفليسة من بين الدائنين أو غيرهم عل أنه لا يجوز أن يهين سنديكا من كان قريبا أو صهرا للمفلس الى الدرجة الرابعة (م 572 تجارى) وذلك درءا للتحيز ودفع الشبهات وان كانت بعض المحاكم قد درجت عل وضع جدول بأسماء الأشخاص المقبولين أمامها بأعمال أمين التفليسة وعل أمين التفليسة أن يقدم تقريرا الى قاضى التفليسة فى ظرف ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تعيينة يبين فيه اسباب الافلاس وحاله التفليسة الظاهرة وظروفها ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة تعيين ميعاد أخر لتقديم هذا التقرير ويكون للقاضى أحالته الى النيابة العامة (م 649 / 1 تجارى) .*
*المرحله الثانية : وفى هذة المرحلة تكون ظروف التفليسة قد تكشفت وأتضح دائنى المفلس وعرف أسمائهم وعل هذا فأنه يسهل استشارتهم فى بقاء السنديك المعين من المحكمة أم لا ؟ لذلك أوجبت المادة 246 تجارى ملغى عل قاضى التفليسة أن يدعو فورا بموجب خطابات واعلانات تدرج فى الجرائد جميع الدائنين المدرجة أسماؤهم فى الميزانية للأجتماع تحت رئاستة فى ظرف خمسه عشر يوما من تاريخ حكم شهر الأفلاس وذلك لأخذ رأيهم فى السنديك المؤقت ثم يرفع قاضى التفليسة ما انتهى اليه الدائنون فى هذا الصدد الى المحكمة لكى تبقى السنديك المؤقت أو تستبدل به غيرة (م 247 تجارى ملغى) ويسمى السنديك المعين فى هذة المرحلة بالسنديك القطعى ويقوم السنديك بأدارة التفليسة والقيام بجميع الأجراءات الازمة لحصر موجوداتها الى أن تنتهى بالصلح أو الأتحاد وهذه المرحله ألغاها القانون الجديد وأضافها الى أمين التفليسة المؤقت .*
*المرحله الثالثة : وهى المرحلة الفاصلة والتى تنتهى فيها التفليسة بالأتحاد وذلك فى حاله ما أذا رفض الدائنون الصلح مع المفلس وقرروا بيع أموال التفليسة فانه يتعين عل قاضى التفليسة حينئذ أن يدعو الدائنين للأجتماع وأستشارتهم فى أمر أستبقاء أمين التفليسة القطعى أو اختيار غيره بدلا منه ثم يرفع الأمر للمحكمه برأى جماعة الدائنين لكى تفصل فى الأستبقاء أو تعين سنديك جديد (م 685 / 1 تجارى جديد) ويسمى السنديك المعين بسنديك الأتحاد .*
*غير أن القانون الجديد جعل لقاضى التفليسة سلطة تعييين أمين التفليسة فى هذة الحالة اذا نصت الماادة 685 / 2 تجارى عل أنه " اذا قررت أغلبية الدائنين الحاضرين تغيير أمين التفليسة وجب عل قاضى التفليسة تعيين غيرة فورا " وعل أمين التفليسة السابق أن يقدم الى أمين الأتحاد فى الميعاد الذى يعينة قاضى التفليسة السابق أن يقدم الى أمين الأتحاد فى الميعاد الذى يعيينه قاضى التفليسة وبحضورة حسابا عن أدارته ويحضر المدين بميعاد تقديم الحساب (م 685 / 3 تجارى) والغالب عملا أن يكون السنديك واحد فى جميع المراحل الثلاث وأن يقتصر الأمر عل تغيير صفته ووظائفه بحسب كل دور فيها هذا عن تعيين السنديك .*
*أما عن عزل السنديك : فانه يجوز لقاضى التفليسة أن يطلب من المحكمة بناء عل شكوى من المفلس أو من بعض الدائنين عزل أمين التفليسة وفى هذا تنص المادة 576 تجارى جديد عل أنه " يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناء عل طلب قاضى التفليسه أو المفلس أو المراقب أن تأمر بعزل أمين التفليسة وتعيين غيرة أو بأنقاص عدد الأمناء أن تعددوا فأن لم يفصل قاضى التفليسة فى هذا الطلب فى ظرف ثمانية أيام من يوم تقديمة أليه أو فصل فيه بالرفض جاز للمفلس والدائنيين رفع الطلب مباشرة الى المحكمة لتفصل فيه بعد سماع تقرير قاضى التفليسة وأقوال أمين التفليسة وأخيرا فانه يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها وبغير طلب أن تأمر بأستبدال السنديك اذا رأت فى ذالك نفعا للدائنين (م 576 تجارى) وقرارات المحكمة بتعيين السنديك أو عزلة أو أستبداله تعتبر قرارات نهائيه لا يجوز الطعن فيها بأى طريق من طرق الطعن (م 567 تجارى جديد) .*

[mark=#CCCCCC]
*ثانيا : وظيفة السنديك وطبيعة عملة وأجره* 
[/mark]*فانها تختلف بحسب المراحل التى تمر بها التفليسة أى بحسب ما أذا كان السنديك مؤقتا أو قطعيا أو أتحاديا فالسنديك المؤقت تقتصر وظيفتة عل القيام بالأعمال التحفظية للمحافظة عل حقوق الدائنين كوضع الأختام عل أموال المفلس اذا لم تكن المحكمة قد أمرت بذلك فى الحكم الصادر بشهر الأفلاس وتحرير الميزانية اذا كان المفلس لم يقدمها ونشر حكم شهر الأفلاس .*
*أما أمين التفليسة القطعى فتكون وظيفتة جوهرية بالنسبة للتفليسة فهو الذى تعهد اليه المحكمة بأدارة التفليسة بعد غل يد المفلس عن أدارتها وهو الذى يمثل جماعة الدائنين والمفلس فى هذة الحالة فهو يقوم بجميع الأعمال اللازمة لأدارة التفليسة تمهيدا للوصول بها الى الحل الذى يرتضيه جميع الدائنين فهو يقوم بتحصيل الديون المستحقة للمفلس وتمثيل المفلس أمام القضاء والطعن فى تصرفاته الضارة بالتفليسة والأشتراك فى اجراءات تحقيق الديون التى علية وبيع الأشياء القابة للتلف أو النقص فى قيمتها والأستمرار فى تشغيل محل تجارة المفلس اذا اقتضت ظروف التصفية ذلك وفى هذا تنص المادة 573 / 1 تجارى جديد عل أنة " يقوم أمين التفليسة بادارة أموال التفليسة والمحافظة عليها وينوب عن المفلس فى جميع الدعاوى والأعمال التى تقتضيها هذة الأدارة " ويدون أمين التفليسة يوما بيوم جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بأدارة التفليسة فى دفتر خاص ترقم صفحاته ويضع عليها قاضى التفليسة توقيعة أو ختمه ويؤشر* 
*فى نهاية الدفتر بما يفيد انتهاؤه (م 573 / 2 ) ويجوزللمحكمة ولقاضى التفليسة وللمراقب الأطلاع عل هذة الدفتر فى كل وقت وللمفلس أيضا الأطلاع عليه باذن من قاضى التفليسة (م 573 / 3 تجارى)* 
*وفى حالة تعدد أمناء التفليسة يجب أن يعملوا مجتمعين ويسألون بالتضامن عن أدارتهم ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة أن يقسم العمل بينهم ولا يسأل كلا منهم الا فى حدود عمله (م 574 تجارى) ويجوز للأمناء انابة بعضهم البعض فى أعمالهم .*
*أما وظيفة سنيك الأتحاد فانها تنحصر فى تصفية أموال التفليسة وبيعها وتوزيع الثمن الناتج منها عل الدائنين قسمة غرماء (م 685 تجارى جديد والمادة 695 تجارى) .*
*وتنتهى وظيفة السنديك كممثل للشخص المعنوى بانقضاء جماعة الدائنين غير أن محكمة النقض المصرية قضت بأنة اذا كانت هناك دعاوى لم يفصل فيها أو مسائل معلقة لم تنته تصفيتها قبل انهاء الحل فأنه يجوز الأذن لأمين التفليسة بالأستمرار فى تمثيل الدائنين بها والأحتفاظ بصفته فيها .*
*أما عن طبيعة عمل السنديك : فان السنديك يقوم بدور تمثيلى مزدوج بمعنى أنه يقوم بتمثيل المفلس وتمثيل جماعة الدائنين فى ان واحد فهو يمثل المفلس لانه بعد رفع يد هذا الأخير عن أدارة أموالة ومنعة من القيام بأى تصرف قانونى يحتج به عل جماعة الدائنين فانه يجب أن يكون هناك من يحل محله فى ذلك وهو يمثل جماعة الدائنين التى تتمتع بالشخصية القانونية والتى يجب أن يكون لها من يمثلها قانونا حتى لا يتسابق الدائنون فى التنفيذ عل أموال المفلس للحصول عل حقوقهم دون الألتفات الى مصلحة باقى الدائنين الأخرين ولكن السنديك (أمين التفليسة) فى هذا الصدد لا يكون ممثلا لكل دائن عل انفراد .*
*واذا كان أمين التفليسة يقوم بتمثيل المفلس من وجهة وتمثيل جماعة الدائنين من وحهة أخرى فان اطلاق المشرع عليها اصطلاح (وكيل الدائنين) يكون منتقدا لأنه تنقصه الدقة فى التعبير عن مدلول طبيعة عمل أمين التفليسة والأفضل أن يطلق عليه أصطلاح أمين التفليسة أو وكيل التفليسة وهذا ما أخذ به المشرع فى القانون الجديد رقم 17 لسنه 1999 الذى نص فى المادة 571 / 1 تجارى عل أنه " تعين المحكمة فى حكم الافلاس وكيلا لادارة التفليسة يسمى "أمين التفليسة" .*
*أما عن أجر السنديك : تقدر المحكمة المختصة أجر السنديك بناء عل تقرير قاضى التفليسة بعد تقديم أمين التفليسة حساب عن وكالته ويجوز لكل ذى مصلحة أن يعارض فى هذا التقدير فى ظرف خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ التقدير (م 577 تجارى) وفى هذا تنص هذة المادة عل أنه "تقدر أتعاب ومصاريف أمين التفليسة بقرار من قاضى التفليسة بعد أن يقدم الأمين تقريرا عن أدارتة" ويجوز لقاضى التفليسة أن يأمر بصرف مبالغ لأمين التفليسة قبل قرار قاضى التفليسة الخاص بتقدير أتعاب التفليسة ومصاريفة (م 577 / 3 تجارى) ويحصل أمين التفليسة عل أجره بالأولويه عل جماعة الدائنين وقبل وقوع أى توزيع عليهم لأنه يعتبر دائنا بهذا الأجر لجماعة الدائنين ويعتبر هذا الأجر دينا ممتازا عل ثمن أموال التفليسة بعد بيعها بوصفه من المصاريف القضائية التى أنفقت لمصلحة جميع الدائنين فى حفظ أموال المدين وبيعها (م 1138 مدنى) وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 366 تجارى بقولها "يستنزل من النقود المتحصله .... مصاريف ادارة التفليسة ومن ضمنها أجرة وكلاء المداينين .."*

[mark=#CCCCCC]
*ثالثا : مسئولية السنديك* 
[/mark]*فمن حيث المسئولية المدنية فان السنديك وكيلا مأجورا ولذلك فانه يجب عليه أن يبذل فى تنفيذ وكالته عنايه الرجل المعتاد (م 704 / 2 مدنى) فاذا قصر فى هذة العنايه وأخطأ فى تنفيذ الوكالة بأن أهمل فى المطالبة بحقوق المفلس أو لجماعة الدائنين فانه يكون مسئولا قبل من لحقة ضرر من هؤلاء وقد يكون الضرر الناتج عن خطأ أمين التفليسة لم يقتصر عل المفلس أو عل جماعة الدائنين بل أمتد ليشمل الغير فانه يكون مسئولا أمام هذا الغير عن الضرر الذى أصابه .*
*غير أنه لما كان السنديك يمثل جماعة الدائنين بوصفها شخصا معنويا مستقلا عن أشخاص الدائنين فان هذة الجماعة تكون مسئولة عن أخطاء السنديك تجاه الغير بوصفه تابعا لها وبناء عل ذلك تتحمل جماعة الدائنين مصروفات الدعاوى التى يرفعها لحسابها ويخسرها .*
*ولكنه اذا كان قد عين للتفليسة أكثر من سنديك فلا يجوز لأى واحد منهم أن يقوم بأى عمل منفردا بل يجب أن يتفق الجميع عليه (م 574 / 1 تجارى) ويجوز أن ينيب بعضهم بعضا فى العمل (م 574 / 3 تجارى) وهذا يؤدى بلا شك فى حالة وقوعهم فى الخطأ أن تكون مسئوليتهم فى كلا الحالتين تضامنيه ( م 574 / 3 تجارى) ولكن يلاحظ أن قاضى التفليسة من حقة أن يأذن لواحد منهم أن ينفرد باجراء عمل معين أو عدة أعمال معينة على أن يكون مسئولا عنه مسئوليه شخصية فردية ( م 574 / 2 تجارى)*
*أما من حيث المسئولية الجنائية : فان أمين التفليسة يكون مسئولا جنائيا اذا اختلس أو بدد أموال المفلس أو أهمل فى نشر حكم الأفلاس (م 335 / 4 عقوبات) .*

[align=center]
*منقول عن كتاب الدكتور كمال محمد أبو سريع* 
*رئيس قسم القانون التجارى والبحرى* 
*وعميد كليه الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق السابق*
[/align]

----------


## سارة عبد الحميد

سلام عليكم جيد هذا الموضوع وهو نفس موضوع رسالتي هل بالمكان مكعرفه اسم الكتاب المقتبس منه او التحصل عليه لاني بحث باسم الكاتب ولم اجد الكتاب ..شكرا

----------


## دكتور جمال نوح

جامد دددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد

----------


## رنيم حمدي

الله  يعطيك عافية

----------

